# Youth Paddling Opportunity with Sportainability



## evan.cornish (May 27, 2011)

Hey Folks!
My coach, Chris Wiegand, is offering an intense clinic in the Denver/Golden/Boulder area for ages 11-16 wanting to begin or improve on already existent kayak skill. The program would consist of progressions and individual coaching from one of the most experienced coaches in the country. 
I started working with Chris last summer in a similar program to this and it is simply the only way to progress quickly, safely and effectively in a boat. 
We'd love to hear from you and the dates of the clinic are fast approaching.
We're hoping to begin as soon as possible on the 30th of May and continue into June 2nd. 
Spots are filling, so please let him know as soon as you can if you'd be interested.
Chris' number is: 720-473-9965
If you have any questions for me, I'll be present at the camp too, so I'd be more than happy to fill in any questions you may have.
Evan Cornish


----------

